# JFrame mittig anzeigen



## Red Baron (22. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie kann ich einstellen, dass ein JFrame mittig ausgerichtet (horizontal und vertikal) aufgerufen wird und zwar unabhängig von der Auflösung?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jul 2009)

setLocationRelativeTo(null)


----------



## Red Baron (22. Jul 2009)

Habe ich gemacht. Wenn ich das JFrame aber über ein anderes JFrame aufrufe, wird das neue JFrame oben links angeordnet.
Ich arbeite übrigens mit setVisible(true/false), um die JFrames anzuzeigen. Ist keine saubere Lösung aber geht in meinem Fall leider nicht anders.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jul 2009)

frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null) schiebt frame in the Mitte des Bildes, egal wer was wie wann wo aufruft.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jul 2009)

Hmm, naja. Ein kleines Detail wurde vergessen zu erwähnen.
Die Einstellung der Festergröße, also [c]setSize(...)[/c] oder [c]pack()[/c] muss vor dem oben erwähnten Methodenaufruf geschehen, sonst passiert in der Tat nichts.


----------

